# 23 weeks + cervical length is 2.7cm - should I be worried?



## Violinnem

Hi ladies. 
After a LLETZ last March to remove 1cm3 of CIN3 I'm being monitored throughout this pregnancy to check my cervical length is holding up. I'm 23 weeks today and have had 3 internal scans so far measuring:

18+5 = 3.4cm
20+5 = 3.3cm
22+5 = 2.7cm

Apparently there's no funnelling yet so that's encouraging, but I've read in various places that this doesn't necessarily matter and cervical shortening even without funnelling is still cause for concern. 

My OB is still being really relaxed about it all. She has scheduled me in for 2 more scans at 25wks and again at 26+5 so I suppose for the NHS that's fairly good? Still, she's not recommended reduced movement, not standing/walking around for long periods etc., none of that. Everything I've read online says that a cervical length of less than 3cm increases the risk of labour before 36-37 weeks sixfold and anything below c.2-2.5cm requires bedrest. I'm a music teacher in a very busy secondary school and I'm trying to teach sitting down where I can but at times it's impossible. Plus, because the schools on a big campus it involves trekking from one end to the other fairly regularly, so generally day to day the activity levels clock up. 

Is my OB being too relaxed about this? ANY info is most welcome!


----------



## HubscheFrau

I'm really not sure about your situation, but when I was at 27 weeks, my cervical length was at .5 cm and I was dilated by 2 cm. I was put on bed rest with bathroom priviledges and kept in the hospital for a week and a half. I've since been allowed to come home on the conditions that I continue bed rest, be visited by a home care nurse 3 times a week and keep prenatal and ultrasound appointments every week. I've been told that my baby could arrive any day now (I'm at 32 weeks), but the less I move and less stress I'm under, the longer he should stay in the oven. On top of this, my gestational diabetes screening came back a little high and I have to go in for additional testing.
I would suggest trying to take it easy at home as much as possible, maybe scrape together a little money for a cleaning service to keep you off your feet. It`s terribly stressful being in this position, I know, but staying calm and stress free is important as well. Hopefully this can prevent or delay you from shortening any further, or at least put your mind at ease for a few weeks. Good luck! I`ll keep my fingers crossed that your little one hangs in there until term!


----------



## 1948LC

Hi I had LLETZ treatment in 2006 after having my two daughters. I had 1.5cm of my cervix taken away due to CIN 3, my Consultant said this is the higher end of normal to remove. I was extremely worried throughout weeks 13 to 28 of my pregnancy, especially as I am carrying twins. As at 13 weeks I had a cervical length scan and my cervix measure 2.7cm (which is low for 13 weeks). Consequently I had scans at the following times:
16 weeks - 3.3cm
20 weeks - 3.2cm
22 weeks - 3.4cm
24 weeks - 3.2cm
I didn't have any more cervical length scans as my Consulatant was quite happy with my measurements. Although it is on the lower end of normal. And yes one of the main things they look for is funneling which you dont have, so thats a very good sign.
As you can see I am now 35 weeks pregnant! Hopefully this will give you alot of hope for your pregnancy.
Take care. x


----------



## Violinnem

HubscheFrau said:


> I'm really not sure about your situation, but when I was at 27 weeks, my cervical length was at .5 cm and I was dilated by 2 cm. I was put on bed rest with bathroom priviledges and kept in the hospital for a week and a half. I've since been allowed to come home on the conditions that I continue bed rest, be visited by a home care nurse 3 times a week and keep prenatal and ultrasound appointments every week. I've been told that my baby could arrive any day now (I'm at 32 weeks), but the less I move and less stress I'm under, the longer he should stay in the oven. On top of this, my gestational diabetes screening came back a little high and I have to go in for additional testing.
> I would suggest trying to take it easy at home as much as possible, maybe scrape together a little money for a cleaning service to keep you off your feet. It`s terribly stressful being in this position, I know, but staying calm and stress free is important as well. Hopefully this can prevent or delay you from shortening any further, or at least put your mind at ease for a few weeks. Good luck! I`ll keep my fingers crossed that your little one hangs in there until term!

Thank you SO much for your inspiring response. I'm so glad you're now at 32 weeks, but sorry for the situation running up to this time. How are you feeling now? 
I'm in bed now (writing school reports - joy!) keeping my feet up, and have been doing that since getting home from work yesterday. Thankfully my OH is an angel around the house, so all meals and housework is already sorted out. He really stepped up to his role as supportive dad-to-be when I was on bed rest following my amniocentesis mid-January and he's just carried on being awesome from then on.
Although my doc's not said I need to go on bed rest, I really think it is wise to do as little moving around and walking about as possible anyway. So, self-prescribed semi-bed rest! 
Hang on in there with your LO. I'm keeping my fingers firmly crossed that your baby will cook for as long as possible :) x


----------



## Violinnem

1948LC said:


> Hi I had LLETZ treatment in 2006 after having my two daughters. I had 1.5cm of my cervix taken away due to CIN 3, my Consultant said this is the higher end of normal to remove. I was extremely worried throughout weeks 13 to 28 of my pregnancy, especially as I am carrying twins. As at 13 weeks I had a cervical length scan and my cervix measure 2.7cm (which is low for 13 weeks). Consequently I had scans at the following times:
> 16 weeks - 3.3cm
> 20 weeks - 3.2cm
> 22 weeks - 3.4cm
> 24 weeks - 3.2cm
> I didn't have any more cervical length scans as my Consulatant was quite happy with my measurements. Although it is on the lower end of normal. And yes one of the main things they look for is funneling which you dont have, so thats a very good sign.
> As you can see I am now 35 weeks pregnant! Hopefully this will give you alot of hope for your pregnancy.
> Take care. x

Hi 1984LC, thanks for your reply, I'm SO excited for you and your twins. That's amazing news that after having so much cervix removed (and the awful experience and anxiety that accompanies an abnormal smear result and its subsequent biopsies and treatment - awful memories of mine) you're successfully carrying twins to such a late stage! I'm so happy for you. 
No, I don't have funneling but I've recently read somewhere that new research has said that reduced cervical length is just as important in spotting preterm labour as funneling and you don't necessarily have to have funneling to have a preterm birth? I just don't know what's right and what's not, though still think my OB is being a bit chilled out about it! 
Thanks again for your response, it is very encouraging! :) x


----------



## Violinnem

https://www.thisismy.co.uk/pregnancy-screening-baby-scanning-pricelist

Here's a link I found for those that are interested, to a company that offers private cervical length scans, and if cervical shortening is found then they liaise with your current healthcare providers and give them a full report of their findings. The cervical length scan is £50 but that's unfortunately only as an 'add on' to one of their Bronze, Silver or Gold 4D scanning packages at £80, £100, £190 respectively. So, looking at what you get I'd be tempted to do the Silver + cervical length at £150 (I'd want to colour pics and DVD you see, lol!) - but obviously this would have to be a rare occasion due to the cost! I'll have to see how my cervix is at my next scan on the 16th March, and see what the OB says. Looks like their not going to offer me any more scans after 26+5 if my cervix holds at above 2.5cm until then. x


----------



## Violinnem

Morning everyone,

I've just come back from a private scan in Leeds and had a consultation with a guy called Mr Gerald C Mason, who is a uni lecturer teaching doctors how to be obstetricians and basically, is old enough to have seen it all and knows damn well what he's talking about! Sounds awful, but I much preferred getting my official information from him than the other OBs I've seen who were 27-35 yrs old. I know they're probably just as good, but there's something so much more reassuring about seeing someone at the later end of their career (c.65-70yrs old!) who teaches other doctors and heads the feto-maternal medicine unit at Leeds General Infirmary!
Basically, today's measurement was 2.9cms (so up 2mm from last week's scan) still no funnelling, even when he pressed down on my bump. He showed me very clearly the cervical canal and where everything was, took his time over explaining every single little thing and backing his info up with facts and figures - all in all very mind-settling for me, as I am one for not just taking someone's word about something, I've got to have the graphs, number, stats etc to evidence their information/advice. Call it OCD or whatever you like - I ain't bothered... Lol. 
He did however seem concerned that my current hospital haven't swabbed me yet to ensure there's no risk of infection, as he said (as I'm well aware that you'll all know already!) that the shorter the cervix the less distance there is for any bacteria/infection to travel up the cervical canal and affect the amniotic membrane. He said "I expect you've had swabs performed to rule out and guard against infection?"; Me: "Nope, not one so far, they've not even mentioned it"; Him "Oh... ah, err, oh right.... well!". So at my next NHS appointment I will not be leaving my OBs office without being swabbed. And in the mean time and here-on-in ensure I'm as fresh as a daisy as a matter of course! Of course I do anyway, but especially cleansed (sorry if TMI?!).
My and OH saw our little baby once more, who's measuring at 24 weeks , estimated to weigh 1lb 5oz (598g), was breech, surrounded by normal fluid levels and my placenta was high up on the front so well out of the way of the cervix = very happy! 
He said continue to take things easy, but unless it goes down to 1.5cm there's no reason to intervene with a 'rescue stitch' or progesterone or anything.

All in all - rather good and reassuring! I also got a couple of pictures :)


----------

